# Deer/Pheasant 2005 trip ????



## Duckwheat (Jan 22, 2005)

I'd like to put together a trip around Turkey Day 2005 with my two Kids.
I am interested in the area near where the Yellostone and MO Rivers come together.

Can you run the rivers with a sled and OB jet? How is access in that area?
Where would you try to stay? Could you hunt deer and Pheasants? Etc any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks

Dave Foss

[email protected]


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

I have a few questions.
1. What made you think of the Mo./Yellowstone area?
2. What is a sled(snowmoble?) OB Jet?
3. How do you plan on hunting deer? Gun/Bow
4. There is public land but a lot of private land is posted.
5. What species you want to hunt the most


----------



## Duckwheat (Jan 22, 2005)

I saw a show on OLN where they were hunting whitetail near there along the river.

A sled is a open boat with a OB jet runs in about 2" of water.

Prefer Muzzleloading, but could do archery.

Can you knock on doors and get on?

Pheasant would be my first choice.

Coming from Boise that western ND/Eastern Mt is desirable from a travel perspective.

Dave Foss


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Start here with the ND Game and Fish Dept.
http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/

The problem with a boat at that time of the year is the river will most likely be frozen. Most likely it would be too thick to push a boat through, and too thin to trust walking on most spots. I must admitt that I do run my boat through a lot of ice and it can cause big headaches. If the ice is thicker than 1 1/4" boats will ride up on the ice.

Deer hunting in ND. With a gun, NO MORE than 1% of the license's can go to Non Res. We apply in mid May till first week of June. You have to pick the unit, species, antlered/antlerless. Our season with Gun is around Nov. 4-20. Muzzleloader is ussually around the first of Dec. Read the ND G/F web site REAL WELL. It will have all the info you need. Our Bow season starts around Sept 1-Dec 31 I believe Non Res.(NR) are not limited on Bow tags UNLESS you are looking for a Mule Deer.

Pheasant's.....The hunting around that area you will see a lot of no hunting signs BUT there is some public land on the river bottoms. The public land gets hit hard, and the birds wise up. The bottom areas are FULL of cattails and willows so a dog or 4 is needed. Don't let me scare you away from knocking on doors, becuase that is the ONLY way to truley get on to good private land. Many times people post their land for two reasons. 1 to save for family, 2 so they know who is hunting and when. We post much of our propety, yet we let people hunt(although this season may be differnt as we had some people that screwed us last year on SEVERAL occasions) We had a EXCELLENT WINTER this year and the birds faired well, now if nesting season goes well, the season should be good.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

I agree with ej4prmc's post.

Your best bet would be to go with archery, but those river bottoms are not your typical bottom. They can be the most tangled, thick, and challenging area you will ever encounter a white-tail. The pressure is usually so bad around that time of year that the chances of seeing a good buck are slim to none without ample scouting and daily observation. The river bottoms generally have at least 2-3 guys per night hunting from opener til close of season. The biggest white-tails I have ever seen have been in those bottoms, but they always seem to be just out of range. :******:

As far as pheasants go, I would knock on some doors, but don't get too discourage if you get a door slammed in your face. Some landowners down there are real jerks. All it takes is a little conversation and maybe some of your harvest (a bird or two cleaned up nice, or a package of steaks or sausage). It will be tough without a dog or two, but I have had my fair share of pheasants from there when I was young and without a dog.

Unless there is an unusually warm winter like 04 the river will be iced over by turkey day, as mentioned above. I run the missouri from the confluence down past the 85 bridge frequently in the summer and with the water conditions the way they are, I would recommend making a trip or two out here with your equipment far in advance of your trip to run the river so you can make an attempt to locate the sandbars. Then while you're out here it would be a great opportunity to do some scouting and making some landowner relationships.

The show you watched I believe was with an outfitter out of Cartwright.

If you do decide to come out this summer pm me I may be able to get you started.

It most certainly will be a challenge, but the reward is worth the effort.


----------

